# Best Bullet for a 308 deer rifle



## Happy Days (Aug 6, 2011)

I am looking at reloading some 308 bullets and I was wanting to get an opinion on the best 150 grain bullet for deer. I have been looking at the SST's and they seem to be the best.

Give me your opinion.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I shoot the hornady custom btsp 165gr. Ive had exceptional luck with them. Not to mention they are extremely accurate out of my rifle.
100yd group


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Federal Fusion!! By far the best ive ever put through any of my rifles. if they dont drop in their tracks, a blind man can follow the blood trail. I promise you wont be disappointed.

and yes i use them in .308.... and 30 06, and 3030, and .243, you get the point


----------



## skipperbrown (Jul 26, 2011)

Nosler. I use the 168 grain ballistic point. It also comes in 150 grains.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Depends on your rifle--My handloads or Hornady Superformance is what my Ruger M77 prefers.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*308*

Everyone has there pick. Try different bullets and see what your guns likes. My preference in open field is Silvertip. they won't go far. Don't use in woods where bullet could come in contact with brush or limbs because bullet will come apart.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*Best Bullet*

Two things to consider; ( Skulls covered the first one)
1- Which bullet groups the best out of your particular gun.
2- Which bullet gives you a consistent exit wound. ( I've gone to a Noseler tip) 

I do not enjoy trying to track a deer in thick woods especially when I had a high / steep (climbing tree stand angle) entry wound, but did not get an exit. 
I harvested 5 deer last year, (recovered them all) and 4 out of the 5 were late afternoon shots.
Show me some blood.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> Federal Fusion!! By far the best ive ever put through any of my rifles. if they dont drop in their tracks, a blind man can follow the blood trail. I promise you wont be disappointed.
> 
> and yes i use them in .308.... and 30 06, and 3030, and .243, you get the point



+1 I thought I was the only one that used the stuff,drives tacks and will leave them where they stood:thumbup:


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

The SST's are excellent deer bullets and work well on the larger game in larger calibers. They expand rapidly, transfer gobs of energy and shrapnel to the animal, and are generally very accurate. The SST out of the .308 would be fantastic deer medicine.

My son shoots them factory loaded out of his 30-06 and I hand load 225gr SST's in my .338RUM.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Barnes-X bullet - in any caliber for me. Excellent expansion and penetration with 100% weight retention.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> I shoot the hornady custom btsp 165gr. Ive had exceptional luck with them. Not to mention they are extremely accurate out of my rifle.


Agree 100% I actually shoot better groups in my gun with other rounds but the knock down of this bullet is awesome so I stick with it. Nick one in the elbow with it and he's going down in a hurry!

I've heard good things about the sst.


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

I handloaded 165 gr boat tail ballistic tips, Hornady I believe, and never had a deer walk away. I like a heavier bullet for the woods. Range trajectory and bullet drop are not an issue for a .308, if hunt ing the woods: 200 yds or less!?


----------

